# New CVA Kodiak Pro



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

Just purchased a new CVA Kodiak. Is there something I should do to break it in? I was thinking of loading loose triple 7 powder 110 grains with a Hornady 50 cal low drag sabot with a 45 cal 250 grain Bullet SST/ML
Any thoughts or suggestions would be helpful Thank you :sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't do any break in on my Kodiak Pro, just took it out and started shooting. Works great.


----------



## sulzbachk (Dec 31, 2008)

Have Kodiak Pro Mag with the Bergara barrel. Just shot it....two 50gr Pyrodex triple seven pellets with T/C shockwaves....250's....under 1" at 100 yds with a rest and a Redfield 2-7. Great rifle...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Nipper I think you about have the right ticket. I would start at 80gr.. of T 7 though and work up to the 110gr. mark.

One of my 50 cals likes 80gr. best and another likes 85gr. best. Go up 5gr. at a time.

 Al


----------



## thatguy670 (Feb 25, 2009)

i didnt do any break in with my cva wolf either. as a matter of fact, i didnt do any break in with any of my rifles. i just go to the range a shoot them. the only thing i did was pay more attention when i was cleaning them after the range. if you pay too much attention "breaking it in", you wont pay much attention to how it shoots, and that is the most important thing to do. just have fun, enjoy it, and shoot alot to find out what you smokepole likes. theyre all different.


----------

